# Free web tool to build Dorico expression maps



## Mhcoffin (Aug 10, 2021)

For anyone who's interested, I've built a free on-line tool for building Dorico expression maps: fugalist.com. What it does, basically, is break down the process into two steps: defining the VST sounds you want to use and how to get them, and then assigning those sounds to combinations of playing techniques. My tool doesn't do a lot for the first step---that's still kind of a slog, although much less of slog than the Dorico interface. But (IMHO) it has some very nice filtering technology to simplify and streamline the second step. Here's some documentation about the filtering and assignment process.

Suggestions welcome, of course.

-mike


----------



## CatOrchestra (Aug 10, 2021)

Thank you, this seems like a wonderful idea


----------



## Woodie1972 (Aug 10, 2021)

Nice, will look into this!


----------



## youngpokie (Aug 11, 2021)

I'm very interested to try it out, but I cannot find a way to do that without creating an account... Is that step necessary? Thanks!


----------



## Mhcoffin (Aug 11, 2021)

I'll look into adding some kind of temporary login that doesn't require an email address. 

(I do need some kind of secure authentication to use cloud database and computing services. I can't protect people's data without, e.g., having some way to prove that a request to change data comes from the same person who created it.)


----------



## youngpokie (Aug 11, 2021)

Mhcoffin said:


> I do need some kind of secure authentication to use cloud database and computing services.


Many thanks, I was probably not clear on why the whole cloud thing was necessary - users have shared maps previously done in Excel with macros and such. 

In any case, thank you for doing it, I am reading the documentation and it's very clear and in some cases eye opening.


----------



## mducharme (Aug 11, 2021)

I saw this before but what I was missing was a feature to import an expression map already created in Dorico. In some cases, people may have already created maps that they would like to share on your site, but do not want to have to create them again through the web interface.


----------



## Mhcoffin (Aug 11, 2021)

Yes,


mducharme said:


> I saw this before but what I was missing was a feature to import an expression map already created in Dorico. In some cases, people may have already created maps that they would like to share on your site, but do not want to have to create them again through the web interface.


Yes, definitely. I'm currently thinking about how to do that.


----------



## youngpokie (Aug 12, 2021)

One more question - if an expression maps relies on a custom assignment of MIDI CC, which are shipped blank in default state, can that CC preset be shared/uploaded too? E.g. for SWAM strings, etc...


----------



## Mhcoffin (Aug 12, 2021)

youngpokie said:


> One more question - if an expression maps relies on a custom assignment of MIDI CC, which are shipped blank in default state, can that CC preset be shared/uploaded too? E.g. for SWAM strings, etc...


There is currently no way to upload custom presets. I'll put that on my list.


----------



## andyhy (Aug 30, 2021)

Mhcoffin said:


> For anyone who's interested, I've built a free on-line tool for building Dorico expression maps: fugalist.com. What it does, basically, is break down the process into two steps: defining the VST sounds you want to use and how to get them, and then assigning those sounds to combinations of playing techniques. My tool doesn't do a lot for the first step---that's still kind of a slog, although much less of slog than the Dorico interface. But (IMHO) it has some very nice filtering technology to simplify and streamline the second step. Here's some documentation about the filtering and assignment process.
> 
> Suggestions welcome, of course.
> 
> -mike


I took at look at your website but unfortunately I struggled with the registration process as it requires me to click an email link and for security reasons I access that from my phone not the pc I would use to build a project using your online tool. So I was registered from my phone but unable to log in from this pc in order to access the sample libraries I use. Let me know if there's a workaround as I would be interested in contributing to the project.


----------



## Mhcoffin (Aug 30, 2021)

Currently, there is no way to sign in except by email link. The current sign-in method is implemented by Google, not me, so I don't have complete flexibility in implementation. I could add other sign-in methods; e.g., username and password, but I would still require email or phone verification. (Without some kind of independent verification, I'm very much open to spammy accounts.)


----------

